# Primer under mineral makeup?



## SagMaria (Mar 29, 2007)

Has anyone tried using a mattifying primer underneath their mineral foundation?  Alima impressed me with keeping the shine away but eventually the oil does start to seep through and I want to prevent that.  Has anyone had any good results using a matte primer under their makeup and if so which one?


----------



## fatfat (Mar 29, 2007)

I had tried few until I found Smashbox photo finish primer. Both SPF or non-spf works fine. Keep in mind though a little goes a long way, otherwise you'll get greasy feeling.


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 29, 2007)

Hmm but I've heard Smashbox primer is not good for oilier skin types.  Any one use anything else?


----------



## minerva (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_Hmm but I've heard Smashbox primer is not good for oilier skin types.  Any one use anything else?_

 
I use Laura Mercier's oil-free foundation primer, since I have oily skin (I tried Smashbox's photo finish primer, but then I learned that it clogged pores and returned it ASAP)


----------



## entipy (May 27, 2007)

I've heard a lot of folks raving about Pure Luxe's Eraser. I'm not sure if it's a "matte" primer as much as one to decrease fine lines and pores, but people seem to love it.


----------



## aeryss (Jun 1, 2007)

hm, no, i've never tryed a primer under my MF - i only use superfine silk powder (sometimes mixed with boron nitride) above my MF. it stays matte so much longer than without using this.

but soon i will order the pure luxe eraser ore something similar from meow cosmetic (forgotten the name :/)


----------



## Lissa (Jun 1, 2007)

I read some excellent reviews on makeupalley about BE Prime Time


http://makeupalley.com/product/showr...mer/_Corrector


----------



## mommymac (Jun 26, 2007)

I use MAC primer and dust on BE Mineral Veil Light before I put on my actual foundation and it seems to really keep any shine and perspiration down to almost none and I live in the costal part of Texas.


----------



## claresauntie (Jun 27, 2007)

Have you tried Oil Control Lotion?


----------



## Korms (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_I've heard a lot of folks raving about Pure Luxe's Eraser. I'm not sure if it's a "matte" primer as much as one to decrease fine lines and pores, but people seem to love it._

 
I have used a sample of this. It is comparable to the Smashbox Photofinish Primer in consistency and greasyness so I wouldn't reccomend it for a matte finish. However, if anyone is looking for a cheap alternative to the Smashbox primer this is an almost exact copy.

Anyway, back to mattifying. The only matt finish primer I have tried is by Boots No.7 (UK chemist brand). It is good on it's own but I found it far too drying to use under a powder foundation. After my experience with that I have been reluctant to try any others.


----------



## entipy (Jul 8, 2007)

One thing I've heard folks say works really well is Monistat                                     Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel. I know it seems weird, but... whatever works, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You can get a free sample here: http://www.monistat.com/soothingcare...ple_buffer.htm 
I've ordered one and will be giving it a shot when it comes in.


----------



## Korms (Jul 8, 2007)

I've heard that aswel entipy!  I seem to remember someone posting a video tutorial using it as a base for mineral makeup.  I can't remember who it was though


----------



## entipy (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_I've heard that aswel entipy!  I seem to remember someone posting a video tutorial using it as a base for mineral makeup.  I can't remember who it was though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow. I would love to see that.


----------



## jenii (Jul 9, 2007)

Alima makes a primer powder now, that has kaolin and stuff in it to absorb oil. I use that, then loose blot powder over the foundation, and that seems to work really well for me.


----------



## Korms (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_Wow. I would love to see that._

 
Found it!  It's by Austrian Babe.

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=70189


----------



## entipy (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the link. It's hard to tell how much she used, but thanks for the link anyway!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 25, 2007)

I use Smashbox's Photo Finish with my BE and it works wonderfully! It even helps keep everything in place when it's hot out!


----------



## sharon7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi

I was told my a LM lady that you shouldnt wear a liquid primer if you are using mineral foundation as it would stick to the foundation? Is this true. 

I currently use MAC primer and I cant really afford to buy a mineral primer.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 14, 2007)

It is ok to wear a liquid primer under mineral makeup!!! If you have oily skin,its not necessary to moisturizer. you don;t need a handful of primer,either. A dab while do ya,and let it dry first too. If you have oiler skin,use a oil blot sheet even bfore you apply your minerals. It won't remove the primer,just the excess moisture that can cause your makeup to go own less than ideally.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 14, 2007)

i have the oiliest skin EVER and i use smashbox photofinish primer and if i use quite abit it does go greasy but if i use a tiny amount m makeup stays on, oil free, sweat free all thru night clubbing and looks just as good at the end of the night lol i got this on duty free and they dont have smashbox counters near me so it will be hard for me to buy a new one once ive ran out =( BUY IT!!


----------



## magia (Aug 11, 2008)

I have very oily skin, and primers work better over my mineral foundation. I usually use Lily Lolo's Flawless matte or Meow's combination skin primer, and both work extremely well over my mineral foundation. So you should give it a try, if I doesn't work so well under your foundation.


----------



## mysteryflavored (Aug 12, 2008)

I LOVE the Monistat Anti-Chafing gel underneath my Meow foundation. It's great for oil control and keeping my makeup on my face!


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 12, 2008)

I use jojoba oil as a face moisturizer and I've had no problems with mineral makeup application.

Jojoba can actually control oil because it tricks the skin into thinking it's moisturized  because the oil easily absorbs into the skin and doesn't clog it. I use about two drops of oil and it's just enough. The oil gets rid of any flakes so it smooths out the surface of my skin...acting like a primer.


----------



## Violent Pink (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_I use jojoba oil as a face moisturizer and I've had no problems with mineral makeup application.

Jojoba can actually control oil because it tricks the skin into thinking it's moisturized  because the oil easily absorbs into the skin and doesn't clog it. I use about two drops of oil and it's just enough. The oil gets rid of any flakes so it smooths out the surface of my skin...acting like a primer._

 
This sounds like a rad idea, however, using jojoba oil with OCM actually seems to make my skin drier once my skin's adjusted to it. Maybe I will try this out with a different oil.


----------



## sharon7 (Aug 14, 2008)

magia said:


> I usually use Lily Lolo's Flawless matte quote].
> 
> Can you tell me how you use this? How it works etc
> 
> x


----------



## sharon7 (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magia* 

 
_I have very oily skin, and primers work better over my mineral foundation. I usually use Lily Lolo's Flawless matte or Meow's combination skin primer, and both work extremely well over my mineral foundation. So you should give it a try, if I doesn't work so well under your foundation._

 
Hi

Can you tell me what you think of the LL primer? How it works etc 

x


----------



## msmack (Aug 19, 2008)

Fyrinnae's Rice Powder Primer ROCKS. I use it under my minerals and it holds up all day long (compared to about 4 hours without).


----------



## samshabeby (Aug 19, 2008)

Ciao,
Does anyone know if they sell Monistat Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel in Canada? 
I know that they do not have it here in Italy, but my Mom told me that she would get it for me if they sell it in Canada...
Thanks for your help.


----------



## TangoMT (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samshabeby* 

 
_Ciao,
Does anyone know if they sell Monistat Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel in Canada? 
I know that they do not have it here in Italy, but my Mom told me that she would get it for me if they sell it in Canada...
Thanks for your help._

 
Hi there, I had no problem finding this product in Calgary. I got mine from a Rexall store, but I'm pretty sure I've seen it on the shelf at Shopper's Drug Mart also! HTH!

I used it for about a week and I have no real complaints about how it worked as a primer, however I did have to stop using it because it started breaking me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Luckily I found my HG primer with Fyrinnae's Rice Powder, this stuff is the BUSINESS! I buff on a small bit with a baby buki before I apply my MMU, and it just makes everything else glide on so smoothly. I've had my jar for about 3 months now and I use it every day, and I've still only made the slightest dent in it since you really just need to use a small amount for the best result.


----------

